# Fertile japanese bantam eggs



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Im selling fertile black japanese bantam eggs anybody want some message me!


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Do you plan to ship the eggs


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes I do ..........


----------



## Ticket2Ride1 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm interested in hatching some of them, please email me at [email protected] I'm in NJ but go to Bethlehem PA weekly to Sands. 
Would like to see some pix of the hens and roo's also, I only have 3 of these hens left and they are great egg layers.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe in the spring, we don't hatch in fall and winter here.


----------

